# Messe Cosmetica Stuttgart



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

So the thing is, I work in the Messe Stuttgart so I go see both days of the messe cosmetica(12 and 13 June), and what I want to know is if any of you had go last year, and how was it?
Or if any of you go this year? Boris Entrup is going to make little workshop and I am very excited...


----------

